# Format for USC Portfolio?



## FULCiBABY

I'm of the understanding that the portfolio is kind of a bonus, but I'd also like it to be concise and within the specifications they provide. I've listed Individual film/photography projects with the month and date, but I feel like listing every single poem that won an award comes off as desperate. Here's two examples of both.
shed. Freelance.

September 2022, Best Buddy, 16mm/Digital Video, 2 minutes. Creative role: 16mm cinematographer. Freelance.

2020 - 2022, Various Poems.
I composed and submitted several poems to Scholastic Art and Writing, four of which received accolades. Two gold key awards for The Sailback Fiend and Dichotomy, and two honorable mentions for The Skeleton and Ebony Tide. Freelance


----------



## jyotirmay

FULCiBABY said:


> I'm of the understanding that the portfolio is kind of a bonus, but I'd also like it to be concise and within the specifications they provide. I've listed Individual film/photography projects with the month and date, but I feel like listing every single poem that won an award comes off as desperate. Here's two examples of both.
> shed. Freelance.
> 
> September 2022, Best Buddy, 16mm/Digital Video, 2 minutes. Creative role: 16mm cinematographer. Freelance.
> 
> 2020 - 2022, Various Poems.
> I composed and submitted several poems to Scholastic Art and Writing, four of which received accolades. Two gold key awards for The Sailback Fiend and Dichotomy, and two honorable mentions for The Skeleton and Ebony Tide. Freelance


I presume you are applying for USC's screenwriting program. If they didn't mention any particular format, then you can choose any format you wish. But would like to suggest you ask the writing department about it. You can write an email to Kristen Davis (writing@cinema.usc.edu) who is the Program Coordinator for the writing division.


----------



## FULCiBABY

I'm applying to film production, who should I contact for that?


----------



## jyotirmay

FULCiBABY said:


> I'm applying to film production, who should I contact for that?


You can write an email to production@cinema.usc.edu


----------



## FULCiBABY

Thank you!


----------

